# Cool archery game



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I can shoot an actual apple off my brother's hand from about 45 feet, that count?


----------



## New_Archer16 (Aug 11, 2008)

wow, thats impressive, 

and scary, id crap my pants......:wink: wish i was that accurate


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I just love trick shooting. Hasn't really helped my hunting, except on moving targets and shooting from irregular postions. Goes to show that longbows are as good as you care to make them, so long as you practice enough:wink:.


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

u realy shoot off ur bros head


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No, off his hand. I'm good, but even at 30 feet I'd be a little iffy about shooting off someone's head. Unless they deserved it:devil:. Besides, I usually just stick with shooting playing cards, or those old Pokemon cards, while he's holding them if anything.


----------



## aggiearcher09 (Aug 14, 2008)

it took me awhile but i got 70


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i can to 65 feet but no farther


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

it took me a little while but i got 70


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

Thats a cool game!!! Thanks for Sharing!!!!


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

I can't get past 30 without taking his head off! :RockOn:


----------



## New_Archer16 (Aug 11, 2008)

it always scares the crap out of me when im getting along well, than all of a sudden the arrow kills him...:tongue:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

That games tough. Finally tried it and couldn't get past 40.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

When you shoot the guy in the face his head comes off......:lol:

Also he is not getting god penetration on a heart shot...must be shooting those Wal-mart Eastmans.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i got to 90 yards:tongue:


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i only got to level 14


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i got to 85


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats pretty cool....I didnt do very well though


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*cool game*

75 and then nailed him in the face...the dumbass pulled out his eye


----------

